# Ezra Levant plugs Army.ca



## Trinity (1 Apr 2008)

If you've been following his legal battles then this is particularly interesting. 

http://ezralevant.com/2008/03/calling-all-canadian-forces-an.html



> Calling all Canadian Forces and DND staff
> By Ezra Levant on March 31, 2008 9:50 PM | Permalink | |
> 
> What’s Richard Warman up to these days? It’s a question that even Athanasios Hadjis, the Canadian Human Rights Tribunal chairman, was asking last week in Ottawa. That’s because the hearing over which Hadjis was presiding was called Warman v. Lemire, with Warman as the nominal complainant. But all that means is Warman filled out the paperwork to start the complaint – and he gets to cash the cheque from Marc Lemire when Lemire is convicted of thought crimes, as 100% of section 13 respondents have been before him.
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Apr 2008)

While mentioned, I wouldn't exactly call it a plug, as the title suggests. Even still, every mention is free advertising.


----------



## Greymatters (1 Apr 2008)

This directorate isnt well-advertised.  I got only four hits and all of them were remarks from the article quoted above but on different sites..


----------



## a_majoor (1 Apr 2008)

Re read the post: Ezra isn't "plugging" Army.ca, he is *warning* us. How soon before our host comes under attack by Mr Warman or his allies (since Army.ca deals with reality and suffers fools not at all?)

If I were to suggest any course of action I would think a letter writing campaign by our civvi members to NDHQ and Members of Parliament on how completely unsuitable this appointment is due to Mr Warman's contempt for procedure and Rule of Law. You can always go to http://ezralevant.com to find the multitude of specific examples. Of course this is only a suggestion..........


----------



## geo (2 Apr 2008)

Thucydides,
You talk about all sorts of wrongdoings by Mr Warman.
Are you fully in the know about Mr Warman's prior work OR his new assignment within DND?

Why should I be getting anyone to write to NDHQ or MPs about Mr Warman?  Because Ezra Levant says so?




> Richard Warman is an Ottawa-based human rights lawyer who was a member of the Canadian Human Rights Commission from July 2002 to March 2004.  He is best known for initiating complaints against white supremacists and neo-Nazis for Canadian Human Rights Act violations related to Internet content. In June 2007, Warman received the Saul Hayes Human Rights Award from the Canadian Jewish Congress for "distinguished service to the cause of human rights".  He holds a BA (Hons.) in Drama from Queen's University, an LLB from the University of Windsor, and an LLM from McGill University.
> 
> Warman has written a detailed report on Internet hate in Canada for B'nai Brith's Annual Audit of Antisemitic Incidents. Warman, who is not Jewish, but has been presumed to be so by some of his opponents, has been the target of anti-Semitic and Homophobic smears by neo-Nazis and other anti-Semites.
> 
> (Profile obtained from wiki)


----------



## Retired AF Guy (2 Apr 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Thucydides,
> You talk about all sorts of wrongdoings by Mr Warman.
> Are you fully in the know about Mr Warman's prior work OR his new assignment within DND?
> 
> Why should I be getting anyone to write to NDHQ or MPs about Mr Warman?  Because Ezra Levant says so?



geo

Obviously you have missed the recent reports about the shenanigans being pulled by the various provincial/federal HR councils and their members including Mr. Warman. If you want to find more info, go to Mr. Levants homepage and check out the archives dealing with the CHRC and Mr Warman and his colleagues.


----------



## geo (2 Apr 2008)

I may have missed the recent reports of shenanigans that Mr Levant is pointing his finger to but, after reading about Mr Levant s background, I am no more impressed with his that I am with Mr Warman....

http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=7704be24-8e3a-4090-b4f3-a5a4909e1d54&p=1



> One man's war on Internet hate
> He calls himself more 'Aryan' than the hatemongers he chases, but Ottawa lawyer Richard Warman has become the bete noire of Canada's ne0-Nazis, writes Don Butler.
> Don Butler, The Ottawa Citizen
> Published: Wednesday, July 11, 2007
> ...


----------



## armyvern (2 Apr 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> I may have missed the recent reports of shenanigans that Mr Levant is pointing his finger to but, after reading about Mr Levant s background, I am no more impressed with his that I am with Mr Warman....



Geo,

Proud past ferret of mine -- how did you miss this thread??!!  

Human Rights Gone Awry

Chimo!!


----------



## Retired AF Guy (2 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Geo,
> 
> Proud past ferret of mine -- how did you miss this thread??!!
> 
> ...



ArmyVern

Darn, you bet me to it! I knew I had seen a post on this forum with more info on this subject.


----------



## a_majoor (3 Apr 2008)

For people interested in Mr Warman's previous activities in and about the CHRC, here are some quick links:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/64454/post-679725.html#msg679725 this one in particular is worth reading carefully

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/64454/post-690252.html#msg690252 describes Mr Warman's conflicts of interest

and

http://ezralevant.com/2008/03/a-day-in-the-life-of-canadas-k.html



> *Specific revelations*
> 
> There were a few specific revelations that did emerge yesterday, despite the corrupt Tribunal process. *It was amazing to read about how Richard Warman -- the complainant in this matter -- simply traipsed back into the CHRC offices and used CHRC computers, pseudonyms and passwords of the very people who were investigating his complaint. Just look at that again: he was a party to the complaint, but he had full access to the CHRC's own investigation into that complaint.* That's staggering. If this were a real investigation of a real crime with real police, and the alleged "victim" were to walk right into the crime lab, hop on the officers' computers, and poke around the evidence, a judge wouldn't have to throw the case out -- prosecutors would be too embarrassed to even bring the case to trial. Not so at the commission, which was in collusion with Warman, as I've documented before.



You may draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Hollywog (4 Apr 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Why should I be getting anyone to write to NDHQ or MPs about Mr Warman?  Because Ezra Levant says so?


Warman at these hearings where he is asked about his activities where it is alleged that he called Anne cools the N word etc etc and he also said he can't remember what happened over 150 times.

If any member of army.ca is brought up on charges before him or anyone else should they say I don't remember over 150 times?

How can you pass the bar, if you are that forgetful?  

He has to answer for his activities.  

I have no Idea what his assignment is with DND but I wonder if the military is paying for his time to show up at these kangaroo courts that as far as I can see violate the charter.  Or is he using holidays/Leave?

If these people really did something wrong we have hate crimes in this country but as far as I know none of them were prosecuted under them, but hey if Warman charges them he has gotten about 50k so far.  Thats a good gig for a kangaroo court where he is the one behind 1/2 of the people charged.

How about because he doesn't care about "Fundamental Charter Rights" or if it's someone the left doesn't like can they be cherry picked?


From the Charter of rights.


> Fundamental freedoms
> 
> 2. Everyone has the following fundamental freedoms:
> 
> ...



And what does Richard do in the military other than working on its image?  

I'm really curious?


And why isn't affirmative action or hiring quotas hate crimes?


----------



## ambex (4 Apr 2008)

Hollywog,

Regarding affirmative action being a hate crime. Affirmative action in its purest form is essentially a means to help groups of people who had been "held down" in the past to get back up to an even level with those who were not "held down". Essentially if three people walk in for a job and they all have identical records but one is of a minority that had been discriminated against that person would get the job. I used to find the idea rediculous, and in part I still feel that to say a group of people need extra help is like saying that they are inferior and need it. I would prefer our government to give out help to those who ask and actually need it on an individual basis. 

However, more often than not in Canada our affirmative action is really reverse discrimination. An example of this is what happened to me two weeks ago at the university job fair. I was talking to a local police recruiter about summer job opportunities for students and was told very bluntly that unless I was aboriginal there were no jobs for me. This wasn't about giving somebody from a different background a 'leg up' it was about excluding me due to the fact that I am not aboriginal, and this would have been the same answer for anyone else of any other background as well. I discussed this with my sociology proffessor (we were studying it at the time) and in her opinion I should report it to the CHRC (human rights council I think) as it is clearly beyond what is reasonable for affirmative action. We discussed how there might be certain reasons for it such as getting aboriginals into the police force as they want a diverse force and I can understand it, but it is still very questionable.

If you study Canadian history you will know that even other 'white' people from europe were prosecuted against in the past. Our founding fathers did not want people from eastern europe here, one refered to them as being little better than animals. (I can get the quote if you want)

So do people of Ukrainian descent also deserve special treatment? The French settlers were also persecuted against, so were people of African descent, the Chinese, Japanese and people from India. In the past people who were not of the correct faith were also prosecuted. So really all of us should be getting affirmative action on our behalf. (Of course I don't think anyone would argue that our aboriginals have had the worst of it for the longest period of time)

In its pure form its not really a hate crime, the way its run in Canada allot of the time however does make it very questionable.

Sorry for the long response to a short question.

Regarding Warman, it sounds like he is a sleez but I havn't been able to look into it.


----------



## Hollywog (6 Apr 2008)

ambex said:
			
		

> Regarding Warman, it sounds like he is a sleez but I havn't been able to look into it.


Well for this post alone he might want me to buy an addition to his cottage because my rights can be cherry picked.  Why get a fundamental Canadian freedom?


However here's a summary of Richards known activities.
http://www.steynonline.com/content/view/912/128

Here his lot are stealing Wireless access to post hate messages on the net.
http://www.thestar.com/News/Canada/article/410352

As someone who left the forces in the late 1980's I really wonder what he's up to now.

Though maybe I don't want to know the answer.  





			
				ambex said:
			
		

> Hollywog,
> 
> Regarding affirmative action being a hate crime. Affirmative action in its purest form is essentially a means to help groups of people who had been "held down" in the past to get back up to an even level with those who were not "held down". Essentially if three people walk in for a job and they all have identical records but one is of a minority that had been discriminated against that person would get the job. I used to find the idea rediculous, and in part I still feel that to say a group of people need extra help is like saying that they are inferior and need it. I would prefer our government to give out help to those who ask and actually need it on an individual basis.



Well to me it means not hiring whites for jobs they are most qualified for.
No matter how people dress it up I think it sucks.  How would it be if the military disbanded one of the 3 big infantry units in order to create the royal Canadian diversity regiment?  Or if they stopped all promotions until there were enough diverse RSM's or if they did like the dept of public works and stopped hiring white males until the numbers of white males subsisted.

The drain that must cause for the economy though luckily being sensitive is more important.

As for being held down 28 yrs ago I lost my first job because I was a white male.

If anyone were to institute a policy at their company that only whites should apply all the lefty media would be going bonkers TV shows! front page stories! I lose a job and they don't care in fact the bigots relish in it.  I've been held down and when I was born Canada was 96-97% European so most of the people who get the racist hiring in thyeir favour were never here to be held down.

http://awolcivilization.com/?p=131#more-131




			
				ambex said:
			
		

> However, more often than not in Canada our affirmative action is really reverse discrimination. An example of this is what happened to me two weeks ago at the university job fair. I was talking to a local police recruiter about summer job opportunities for students and was told very bluntly that unless I was aboriginal there were no jobs for me. This wasn't about giving somebody from a different background a 'leg up' it was about excluding me due to the fact that I am not aboriginal, and this would have been the same answer for anyone else of any other background as well. I discussed this with my sociology proffessor (we were studying it at the time) and in her opinion I should report it to the CHRC (human rights council I think) as it is clearly beyond what is reasonable for affirmative action. We discussed how there might be certain reasons for it such as getting aboriginals into the police force as they want a diverse force and I can understand it, but it is still very questionable.



If they aren't qualified and you are that desperate to get in do you lower the level of competence of the police?  One diverse one we hired in Winnipeg had a record for assaulting an officer.  Do I want to call him if my house is broken in?  

I know people who have tried calling but HRC's say it's impossible to discriminate against white males.  Hence why the RCMP can have a massive recruiting campaign in Winnipeg anyway but I know at least in K division they are not hiring white males it was all made legal in section 15.2 of the charter of rights.  So we have more money down the tubes for diversity.

I can think of a few places the government could better spend it.

So I lost my first job to affirmative action 28 years ago but if my son goes for a job even though I lost my first job almost 30 years ago because of a racist government policy they will say my son has a traditional advantage.








			
				ambex said:
			
		

> If you study Canadian history you will know that even other 'white' people from europe were prosecuted against in the past. Our founding fathers did not want people from eastern europe here, one refered to them as being little better than animals. (I can get the quote if you want)



You mean how we used to send Ukrainians to internment camps and the Japanese get money because they are diverse?  I've been on the icefields parkway in Alberta where at least one Ukrainian internment camp was located.  





			
				ambex said:
			
		

> So do people of Ukrainian descent also deserve special treatment?



Special when compared to the Japanese? Should Ukes all get 20 grand like the Japanese did even though the Ukraine never did shell BC unlike the Japs or do atrocities to Canadian prisoners.






			
				ambex said:
			
		

> The French settlers were also persecuted against,



good grief they got to keep their language, their religion and the same signures in charge of their local government.  

Hell After Riel ordered Thomas Scott killed he had to start 2 revolutions because we had to be sensitive to the French before hanging him.  But Irish protestants who cares eh.

http://www.suntimes.com/news/blogentries/index.html?bbPostId=B5XrBmMZWINIB77nCVFqAxSqCzDQoFBXRWY0rCz1CA68ZB9mXl





			
				ambex said:
			
		

> so were people of African descent, the Chinese, Japanese and people from India. In the past people who were not of the correct faith were also prosecuted. So really all of us should be getting affirmative action on our behalf. (Of course I don't think anyone would argue that our aboriginals have had the worst of it for the longest period of time)



Or we could treat everyone equally.  Many in Canada think thats racist which is either pathetic or funny I have no idea maybe it's both.

Now I should point out that I do support the right of any one who is white and feels guilty and wants to give their job to someone whose diverse to quit their job and have it thus earmarked.  But people who want AA that always want someone else like me to give up my job re their white male guilt complex.  Or to not be hired.




			
				ambex said:
			
		

> In its pure form its not really a hate crime, the way its run in Canada allot of the time however does make it very questionable.


No matter the form it's purpose is to take away a job from someone who is the most qualified.  It proves how much we need immigration though. 



			
				ambex said:
			
		

> Sorry for the long response to a short question.


the web is all about wasting time with long answers.  

PS 1 and possible 2 of the groups you mention above run in my families blood.  But I think we should drop all the past grievances and proceed as equals or we're doomed.


----------



## ambex (7 Apr 2008)

> Well to me it means not hiring whites for jobs they are most qualified for.
> No matter how people dress it up I think it sucks.  How would it be if the military disbanded one of the 3 big infantry units in order to create the royal Canadian diversity regiment?  Or if they stopped all promotions until there were enough diverse RSM's or if they did like the dept of public works and stopped hiring white males until the numbers of white males subsisted.



I would agree that usually that is what it means in Canada, however its 'supposed' to be assumed that they are equals in skills/training/experience and the minority person would get it. (I dont like it, but thats because I have according to the books never been discriminated against) And I have to agree with you about the 'Royal Canadian Diversity regiment' lol, be carefull who you mention that one too. Some people would try to make it happen.



> As for being held down 28 yrs ago I lost my first job because I was a white male.



This is partly what I was talking about in my last post, that everyone has been discriminated against for one reason or another so according to some we all deserve affirmative action, in which case we are all equal once again. As I said, the government should look at your individual circumstances when deciding to give perks to people. (Perks is a bad word for it, an example of what I mean is special student loans for people of low income, where your ethnicity etc do not play a role in wether you get it or not, just wether you need it.)
Business owners and managers should also have the right to choose who is the best person for the job and not worry about wether they are going to be reported for one thing or another.



> If they aren't qualified and you are that desperate to get in do you lower the level of competence of the police?  One diverse one we hired in Winnipeg had a record for assaulting an officer.  Do I want to call him if my house is broken in?



This is typical I think of how affirmative action plays out in Canada. You should only get the job if you are qualified. If you dont meet  certain qualifications, but the employer needs you, then you should get trained up to that point. Certain things like temperment for example are not so easy to 'bring up' to standards however.



> I know people who have tried calling but HRC's say it's impossible to discriminate against white males.



I have heard this before. Its as stupid as stating that only homosexuals have aids or that without religion we would have no war or that women cant play sports. 




> You mean how we used to send Ukrainians to internment camps and the Japanese get money because they are diverse?  I've been on the icefields parkway in Alberta where at least one Ukrainian internment camp was located.



I didnt realize that we had internment camps for Ukrainians, I thought that we only had those for the Japanese. I guess you learn something new everyday. What I was really getting at was that shortly after 1872 when we became a country our founding fathers needed new immigrants to open up western canada before the Americans could get to it. There was a lengthy debate about where these immigrants should come from and it was decided that French and English people should be targeted but in the event that (and it did happen) they could not get enough new immigrants they should then go after eastern europeans. Several of the founders rejected the idea but in the end decided that people from eastern europe while being "little better than animals" were better than getting immigrants from Asia or Africa. 

Also I believe the Japanese (recently) were talking with the government about getting money returned to them that the government confiscated during ww2. The federal government at the time took all their belongings and sold them off. If I remember right the government and the descendants of those Japanese/Canadians came to an agreement. They wern't given money for being diverse, just for haveing it all taken from them back in ww2.



> Special when compared to the Japanese? Should Ukes all get 20 grand like the Japanese did even though the Ukraine never did shell BC unlike the Japs or do atrocities to Canadian prisoners.



We do have to remember that we interned Japanese/Canadians, it was people who were purely Japanese who treated our soldiers badly. Also one interesting point is that while we did intern Japanese/Canadians the Americans never did the same to Japanese/Americans, instead they used them as interpretors, spy's and front line soldiers. I knew that the Japanese landed troops in some of the Aluentian(spelling) islands in Alaska during ww2 but I never knew they shelled BC. If I were them I would have shelled San Francisco, or Los Angelos.  





> Or we could treat everyone equally.


  

I couldn't agree more.



> he web is all about wasting time with long answers.



lol, once again I couldn't agree more with you on that one.



> PS 1 and possible 2 of the groups you mention above run in my families blood.



Same here, my ancestors came from several places including the Ukraine and Russia. So I guess in the eyes of several of our founding fathers I myself am little better than a dog. I guess thats why my fiance says I am an animal in bed lol.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Apr 2008)

ambex said:
			
		

> We do have to remember that we interned Japanese/Canadians, it was people who were purely Japanese who treated our soldiers badly. Also one interesting point is that while we did intern Japanese/Canadians the Americans never did the same to Japanese/Americans, instead they used them as interpretors, spy's and front line soldiers. I knew that the Japanese landed troops in some of the Aluentian(spelling) islands in Alaska during ww2 but I never knew they shelled BC. If I were them I would have shelled San Francisco, or Los Angelos.



They most certainly did.
http://www.lib.utah.edu/spc/photo/9066/9066.htm



> Following the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor in December 1941, the United States was gripped by war hysteria. This was especially strong along the Pacific coast of the U.S., where residents feared more Japanese attacks on their cities, homes, and businesses. Leaders in California, Oregon, and Washington, demanded that the residents of Japanese ancestry be removed from their homes along the coast and relocated in isolated inland areas. As a result of this pressure, on February 19, 1942, President Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066, which resulted in the forcible internment of 120,000 people of Japanese ancestry. More than two-thirds of those interned under the Executive Order were citizens of the United States, and none had ever shown any disloyalty. The War Relocation Authority was created to administer the assembly centers, relocation centers, and internment camps, and relocation of Japanese-Americans began in April 1942. Internment camps were scattered all over the interior West, in isolated desert areas of Arizona, California, Utah, Idaho, Colorado, and Wyoming, where Japanese-Americans were forced to carry on their lives under harsh conditions. Executive Order 9066 was rescinded by President Roosevelt in 1944, and the last of the camps was closed in March, 1946.


----------



## ambex (7 Apr 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> They most certainly did.
> http://www.lib.utah.edu/spc/photo/9066/9066.htm



Thank you for clearing that up, I hate it when I unintentionaly spread false facts. I guess this is just another example of our public school systems not getting it right.


----------



## Hollywog (9 Apr 2008)

Here's Richard Warman a lawyer in the Canadian Armed forces in action  :, remember this if he brings you up on charges.  David Icke might be a weirdo, his lizard theories are out there way out there, but should lawyers plan such assaults?  Especially lawyers who based on the number of lawsuits are the most sensitive Canadian who personally has launched 1/2 of the CHRC lawsuits in Canada.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4eh3Utwf84

Can you embed youtube videos here?



> Warman doesn’t just “use” section 13. As I’ve documented here before, he actively interferes with other CHRC investigators working on his complaints. For example, he called up Hannya Rizk, a fellow investigator he trained, and told her to improperly withhold information from the person Warman had complained about; he told Rizk to slow down her work to fit his other plans; he tried to get Rizk to improperly disclose confidential information about cases to third parties.
> 
> http://ezralevant.com/2008/03/what-exactly-is-the-march-25th.html
> 
> ...


http://ezralevant.com/2008/04/richard-warman-has-sued-me-and.html

Do you find that amazing? I do.  There should be a parliamentary commission to look into these kangaroo courts.

Imagine being charged if you knew there was a 100% conviction rate.




			
				ambex said:
			
		

> We do have to remember that we interned Japanese/Canadians, it was people who were purely Japanese who treated our soldiers badly.



Errr nope,  One of the worst [Japanese/Canadian] prison guards in Japan "Kanao Inouye" was one who lived in Kamloops BC and went back to fight for the real homeland.  but of course if they had landed in BC there is no chance he or others would have taken up arms against Canada.   ;D

"Kanao took pleasure of beating Canadians to within an inch of their lives."  so says the Valour and the Horror.  




			
				ambex said:
			
		

> I knew that the Japanese landed troops in some of the Aluentian(spelling) islands in Alaska during ww2 but I never knew they shelled BC. If I were them I would have shelled San Francisco, or Los Angelos.



They also tried to start forest fires with hot air balloons in BC they may have shelled cities to the south I really don't know.



			
				ambex said:
			
		

> Same here, my ancestors came from several places including the Ukraine and Russia. So I guess in the eyes of several of our founding fathers I myself am little better than a dog. I guess thats why my fiance says I am an animal in bed lol.



There are slurs against everyone.  I don't care I'd rather honesty than lies.  It's like lying is a Canadian value.

Ukrainians were locked up because of priests making threats in support of Austria Hungary if memory serves.


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Apr 2008)

Hollywog said:
			
		

> Here's Richard Warman a lawyer in the Canadian Armed forces in action...



I don't think he's actually IN the Forces, rather he's employed as a civilian by the Forces. It's an important distinction. I wager he wouldn't have gotten away with his shenanigans if he'd been in uniform.


----------

